# Problem painting sillos



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Last night I painted the wing tips of 8 dozen of the 13 dozen economy sillos I have to do. I came back tonight and if I brush across the black it smears! Is this normal? Is it going to endup looking like a big smear instead of wing tips after a couple times in the field? Is it all going to wear off? If I paint a bunch as blues are they just going to look like a blob? I used Kryloc ultra flat black. Has anybody used a big marker? Would this look better? Thanks


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

out of curiostiy at what temperature did you paint at?


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

also what are you brushing across the black....if it is a solvent based paint with a stronger solvent that the krylon it may smear it? not sure just a thought


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

The garage was about 50-55 degrees and I was brushing my hand across them, also if I take a wet rag I can almost completely wipe the black off. This is totally ticking me off. Thanks


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

not sure about the problem you should try some inside at room temp see if that helps thats where i paint all of mine never had a problem


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

did they have some kind of glaze on them or something? feel the inside of the sock, and see if it feels the same as the outside.


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

We painted ours with the Krylon fusion that was recommended and we werent very impressed with how well it stuck on ours either...


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

I have used a big black permenant marker and that works good as well!


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

No glaze or anything on them. I tried one inside tonight and it did the same thing. watrfwlnut, could you wipe yours off too.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

krsportsman, did you use the recommended "PILOT" marker.


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep, thats the one!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Heck, I just used cheapo $1 a can spray paint on mine and have not had a problem at all. Sometimes K.I.S.S. works best.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

we had that same problem two years ago. we could rub the paint right off the decoy with our hands! either our garage was too cold or the paint froze or the paint was too cold at the time. we setup the ice fishing heater in the garage and bought new paint and kept the paint above 50 degrees. never had that problem again.


----------



## smokestak (Feb 10, 2006)

krsportsman said:


> I have used a big black permenant marker and that works good as well!


I used a perm. marker on some 3yrs ago and noticed this yr it has really faded so much it looked strange, kind of purpleish. luckily it wasn't too many so I'm repainting them now to cover it up.I use rustoleum flat protective enamel primer. I've had no cracking or peeling even on ones I had to wash.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I painted up 500 econos about a month ago. No paint problems with mine. used all Krylon flat and ultra flat paints. Used a large heater to keep the garage around 60 degrees though. I think temperature has a lot to do with it. They haven't been in the field yet but the paint was not rubbing off or flaking at all only 20 minutes after being applied.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Flat black cheapo wal-mart paint works well. Used it on al mine when it wa 40 degrees in my garage and it did take longer to dry but it didn't come off.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I used Krylon Ultra Flat and had no issue. I painted in some cold conditions too. But, I always made sure my paint was inside before I went out into the garage. Once they are dry they're good to go.

I tried some of the $1 paint and it sucked for me. Just didn't stick for whatever reason. Consistency of the paint was terrible, some of it was almost watery. The Ultra Flat worked great.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> No paint problems with mine. used all Krylon flat and ultra flat paints. Used a large heater to keep the garage around 60 degrees though. I think temperature has a lot to do with it. They haven't been in the field yet but the paint was not rubbing off or flaking at all only 20 minutes after being applied.


I concure, same experience with mine, and I have done many hundreds over the years.

I think the cans in questions were cold, or a bad batch. I remember somebody mentioning a couple of years ago Krylon hand a bad batch of black paint.


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

the marker thing definitely works...BUT...its a faded black and not nearly as rich as the black from a spray can...also it is really a slow process and with 40 doz to do that idea quickly went out the window for us...we were very careful to paint in a warm area...the reason Krylon FUSION is recommended is because it bonds with plastic and to my understanding tyvek has some plastic in it...maybe I'm expecting too much from the paint but in our case if I took one of the silosok bags and rolled the part that was painted between my fingers it will flake off...I tried the Krylon interior-exterior ultra flat black also which looked even better than the fusion but came off even easier... :eyeroll: our only saving grace is living in Wis our decoys wont get used nearly as much as many of you...so we just sprayed em and hoped for the best...


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

roughrider, i would try to wipe the black off and start over, keep your painting area warm...idealy i would like to say above 70 degrees but that isnt possible sometimes, but when it comes to paint temperature is everything..(i work for a paint co. so i am not fillin you with b.s.) that would be my suggestion, also you could try taking a "scuff" pad (finer the better) to the area of the decoy you are going to paint before you paint it, might help it stick a little bit better, also there is an adhesion promoter called Bulldog, you can buy it at most auto paint stores it come is a spray can so application is simple, i would give those options a shot, try them on a few dekes and see how it goes


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

It seems like the paint is just dusting off, not really flaking. My finger tips endup covered with a fine black dust. I was thinking about wiping it all off but I cant really get it all off, it just smears into a big blob. Looks like s#*t!! As long as I have had the paint it has not froze but I just bought it so it is possible it froze when it was shipped to Walmart. Jmiller, I was thinking about gettiing new paint and trying to go back over them and maybe get some better adhesion with the new over old. Think it would work? Gonna try it, if not Sillos gonna get an ear full.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So why would Sillosocks get "an ear full"? :eyeroll: It is the paint or operator error--not Sillosocks fault.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> So why would Sillosocks get "an ear full"? :eyeroll: It is the paint or operator error--not Sillosocks fault.


My thoughts exactly. This thread is clear proof that the problem is on his end as many people have not had this problem. The unfortunate thing for business owners these days is that no matter what you do, there is going to be somebody that finds a reason to gripe about your product.


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

"clear proof" sounds to me like others have had this problem too. And as for operator error I am pretty sure I can operate a spray can! After I posted that I thought twice and figured someones feathers would be ruffled by the "ear full statement.' For all you Sillo sympathizers I didnt mean I am going to "chew them out" but call them and ask them what the deal is and what I should do and *nicely *tell them I am dissappointed I followed their directions and the paint isnt working.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

We painted 14 dozen with regular spray paint and had no issues. I would call and see what they think. There is no need for being an idiot but im sure they would like to know about it to.


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

We had paint issues a few years ago too with Krylon. We have switched to Rustoleum Flat Protective Enamal. It's about $3.50 a can. We haven't had any trouble since. They carry it at walmart or menards. Try a can of that and see what you think.


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have painted sillos for many years and had only a few problems that were all operator or paint errors. I did not have luck with krylon sticking well, cheapo stuff seamed watery and dull. My best luck has been with any type of automotive primer, rustoleum is great. Your problem lies in one of three things, the temperature, the paint, or it is applied too thick in cool temps. try using rustoleam and it doesn't need to be drenched, enough to make it black is pleanty. Good luck


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Could it be he got a batch of the UVision painted Sillosocks and that is causing the problem?? Can't see any point in the UVision stuff but maybe it has an effect on other paints sticking to it.

Alex


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the UVision ones are only painted with UVision on the heads. I also don't think the UVision ones come as econos so that probably isn't what is going on.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

kinda pointless to only paint part of the decoy with it.

Alex


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that the tyvek material already reflects UV


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with echo,

I was under the impression tyvek material did reflect ultraviolet light.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

echoXLT said:


> I'm pretty sure that the tyvek material already reflects UV


It does...no need to pain the bags


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, I bought a bunch of new paint this weekend in Fargo, and was absolutely sure it did not drop below 70 degrees. Tried everything, painting with Krylon, Krylon fusion, Rustoleum sportsmans paint, painting inside. Nothing has worked. Still rubs off, or flakes off when I roll it between my fingers. It is sticking a little better, since now it will only come off if I rub it with a wet rag and not just my wet finger. I think I just expected too much. I guess I will have to deal with poor looking decoys in a year or two. I feel kind of bad, I was so exited to go with Sillos after reading about how much eveyone liked them, but will probably not ever any money on them again. Now I have about 15 cans of barely used spray paint. Maybe sell them in the classifieds,....or start huffin.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got done painting some silos myself with Kylon Ultra flat black. I had the exact same problem. The paint almost acts like it turned to a powder when dried. I think I 'll switch back to walmart brand NOt quite as black but at least it stays on the decoys. And looks better in the long run. Just thought I'd let ya know your not the only one with that problem.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have never had any problems painting the tyvek, and I painted over 300 last year in a 40 degree garage. Ive also never noticed a difference between krylon or cheapo walmart brand paints. Krylon is a bit blacker.

We had problems painting on the coroplast, this was solved with a light sanding before painting.

How heavy are you putting on the paint? Tis better to lightly mist it several times than applying one mondo load of paint.

Also, that paint could have froze or got cold at some point in the shipping process before it ever made it to your local store.


----------

